
ISSCC 2018: AMD’s Zeppelin; Multi-chip routing and packaging - dragontamer
https://fuse.wikichip.org/news/1064/isscc-2018-amds-zeppelin-multi-chip-routing-and-packaging/
======
dragontamer
Just found this link: a lot of good technical details on how AMD's "Ryzen"
core works, in particular how it uses one die to scale between three products.

